# 4 door brougham project



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

some before pics single stage maroon and they even painted the fucking top. panels were the same color yuk.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

before primer and after removing most of the paint off the vinyl top. We were gonna dye it but some of the single stage will not come off. Replacement vinyl after I finish with it


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

a few after paint before buff. I want to add more patterns ill see what the owner says about forking over some more bread. red base, gold base on fades, and brandywine candy with red mini flake over the whole thing.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

a few more here is a night shot before buff










me after few too many blunts buffing









a couple of side shots after buff before swirl remover and polish


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

thats a clean paint job, looks good uffin:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

LOOKING VERY GOOD ROBERT
MUCH BETTER JOB THEN THE LAST IDIOT 
WHO MESSED UP MY CAR WHO PAINTS TOPS??
:machinegun: :twak: :dunno: :banghead: :barf: 
ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT TO DO TO IT LET ME KNOW
PAINT LOOKS EXCELLENT CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE


ROBERT GETS MY THUMBS UP FOR PAINTING CARS IN VEGAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

glad you like it. I want to add another color around all the stuff already there and in a few more places to fill it up some more then add another coat of kandy and reclear it. it will be 350more most of that is for the booth and tape.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

HELL DO IT SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

cool. i will start prepping it tomarrow. try to shoot it on saturday. bring me 2 bills so i can get the booth and tape.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn That mothafucker looks good


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

i appreciate the compliment. it'll look better next week once more patterns and candy are on it. the top, panels, and chrome will all help too. oh yeah painted frame and wheel wells will help too. this will be a beautiful car once completed. Vegas watch out summer 06 is gonna be serious. I painted 3 euro broughams that are gonna be some serious comp to our local lowriders. there is a sneek peek at one in the first pic on this page.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

I WILL BRING THE 2 BILLS TOMORROW AFTER WORK I GOT A HEADACHE FROM WORK


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

cool no problem


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

damn brougham you doin da damn thang!you gonna lay some off that funk on thurr?holla back homie


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

also malibu 83 helped with the cars but moved to Florida now


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

nice paint looks really good


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

booth was already reserved last weekend hopefully this saturday it will go down


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

did you spray the car yet?


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

i heard he already done the frame and door jams.
awaiting another spray of candy and more patterns


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

some pics started more patterns tonight. same gold used on the other patterns. broke out the airbrush on these. I will have more overlapping these too more pics tomarrow.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

leave of absence.... whats that. I will keep you posted on the car the jambs and frame are done. more pics tonight


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

some pics from tonights session i used some silver w/ blue pearl on these. i wish there were more hours in a day.














































still got a few more. damn my camera lens is dirty. damn I can't wait to see this under candy and cleared.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

thats it for now I will be posting again tomarrow. gold and silver leaf??? i don't know


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WITH THE CANDY OVER IT


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

today and yesterdays sessions


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

some silver leaf to liven up the center some









I have a few more highlights in gold, black, and charcoal on this side. then highlight the body lines in gold. Minor addons on the trunk and the other side is about 1/3 of the way finished. I will get a early start Sunday and hopefully have it wrapped up by tuesday and off to the booth next weekend for candy and clear. i'll post progess when i get time.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TILL CANDY GETS SPRAYED OVER IT


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

owner want boxy traditional patterns time to break out the thinner i'll post some pics of the boxes tonight should be able to finish something like that tonight.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ITS WAS NICE UNTIL U PUT DA PATTERNS ON IT....


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

itll look clean when its done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no it wont.. it was clean before the patterns.. but afterwards ... no


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

HATER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Feb 6 2006, 12:13 AM~4786249
> *HATER
> *


haha... no hater.. just speaking the truth...
here sumthing u can hate on
[attachmentid=451006]


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: YEA HATE ON THE BIKE THE BIKE IS WAY BETTER :twak: :buttkick: :nono: KEEP DREAMING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Feb 13 2006, 06:48 PM~4842064
> *LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh: YEA HATE ON THE BIKE THE BIKE IS WAY BETTER  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  KEEP DREAMING
> *


im talking about paint job wise.... of course u cant put a car up against a bike money wise...... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

looks good man


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

just painting it this afternoon. i'll post more in the sun tomarrow.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2006, 08:42 AM~4787157
> *haha... no hater.. just speaking the truth...
> here sumthing u can hate on
> [attachmentid=451006]
> *


did you paint the bike if so nice work.... everyone has their own opinions and tastes. the bike isn't traditional either. if you did or didn't paint the bike why post it in my topic? you would have a point if I said i am the best and that bike sux but i didn't so why the hate on this comment . you're not hating just talking shit but either way its cool.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

The car looks good, nice work! How did you do it in a cluttered garage though?


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

i only buff and prep in there. its tight but i make it work.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Feb 18 2006, 08:49 PM~4876850
> *i only buff and prep in there. its tight but i make it work.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THE CAR LOOKS REALLY NICE AND I DO LIKE THE NEW PATTERNS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Feb 18 2006, 06:04 PM~4876630
> *did you paint the bike if so nice work....  everyone has their own opinions and tastes.  the bike isn't traditional either. if you did or didn't paint the bike why post it in my topic?  you would have a point if I said i am the best and that bike sux but i didn't so why the hate on this comment . you're not hating just talking shit but either way its cool.
> *


 yea i painter it.. just one of my projects but... now i like the car .. looks better than before...the other graphics killed it.. but since u took it off.....good job...i give your props


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK WHITE EURO PANELS WHITE VINYL TOP OR

BURGUNDY PANELS WITH BURGUNDY CANVAS TOP


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Mar 2 2006, 06:24 PM~4963237
> *WHAT YOU GUYS THINK WHITE EURO PANELS WHITE VINYL TOP OR
> 
> BURGUNDY PANELS WITH BURGUNDY CANVAS TOP
> *



no white :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: .....................burgandy canvas top :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

I DECIDED TO GO THE SAME COLOR AS THE PATTERNS FOR EURO PANELS

UNSURE ABOUT CANVAS OR VINYL SINCE I GOT VINYL INTERIOR WOULD IT LOOK KEWL IF I DID A CANVAS TOP OR IS THAT TOO MANY DIFFERENT MATERIALS/?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2006, 10:42 AM~4787157
> *haha... no hater.. just speaking the truth...
> here sumthing u can hate on
> [attachmentid=451006]
> *


Id rather have an ugly car than a pretty bicycle...


btt nice work on the lac


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Mar 18 2006, 10:24 PM~5077894
> *I DECIDED TO GO THE SAME COLOR AS THE PATTERNS FOR EURO PANELS
> 
> UNSURE ABOUT CANVAS OR VINYL SINCE I GOT VINYL INTERIOR WOULD IT LOOK KEWL IF I DID A CANVAS TOP OR IS THAT TOO MANY DIFFERENT MATERIALS/?
> *


AS LONG AS THEY THE SAME COLOR, SHOULDNT MATTER.  THE WAY THINGS ARE GOING IS GOING TO BE NICE NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah i was thinkin when i get a bumper kit i can just use canvaS on it too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Looking good. Car looks nice and straight and outta be glass once its c / sanded & buffed. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

few pics still need to wash out the compound


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

shining and the quarters look straight thanks to albert


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

thats it for now ill post some more when i get back of the grill.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

if you can try to take a pic of the whole car with the panels painted so i can havesomeone photoshop color of the top looking good looking very good
cant wait to hit some switches


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

clean caddy


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

sorry no pics of with the panels haven't had a chance to paint them getting married in 5 days your car will be ready to go shortly after.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

MAN ITS LOOKING CLEAN ALMOST TIME TO RIDE OUT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn that bitch looks clean!!!


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

that shit looks real nice.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THANX CAN SOMEONE PHOTOSHOP SOME EURO PANELS

MAKE ONE WITH WHITE TOP WHITE PANELS
BURGUNDY TOP BURGUNDY PANELS
AND ONE MAGENTA TOP MAGENTA PANELS


PLEEZ THANK YOU


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

DECIDED TO GO MARBLE PATTERNS ON EURO PANELS PICS WILL BE POSTED DEBATING ON BURGUNDY CLOTH TOP OR WHITE VINYL DIGITAL DASH COMING FROM CANDYMANCADDY


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WILL POST BETTER ONCE GET BACK FROM PAINTER


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks good....


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THANKS


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Caddy got a face-lift :thumbsup:

personaly I was looking foward to seeing the abstact paterns under the candy....... but I guess you can never go wrong with treditional patterns eather.

car looks greath though


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

I AM VERY PLEASED TO TIRED TODAY TO TAKE MORE PICS GOT IT BACK TODAY

MARBLE IS NICE AND HE CHANGED THE COLOR FOR THE FRAME IT LOOKS VERY GOOD

EVEN GAVE ME A NEW RADIATOR


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 1 2006, 06:42 AM~5347024
> *Caddy got a face-lift :thumbsup:
> 
> personaly I was looking foward to seeing the abstact paterns under the candy....... but I guess you can never go wrong with treditional patterns eather.
> ...




i agree those other patterns were something different........would have been cool.......



anywayz what basecoat is under it and is this brandywine????

looks sweet as hell


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

looks bad homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THANKS HOMES I JUST CLEANED UP THE INTERIOR OVER SPRAY AND CRAP SINCE ITS WHITE VUNYL INTERIOR WAS DONE AT UPTOWN ESTABAN OVER ON WESTERN ILL TAKE PICS AFTER TJ INSTALLS THE DIGITAL DASH


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i would either do a burgandy cloth top or a nice red or dark red phantom top just my 2 cents


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn that kandy paint is fuckin weeeeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

YEAH STILL WORKIN ON IT RADIATOR WENT OUT BEEN A LITTLE DISCOURAGED GONNA WORK ON IT SOON AND TRY TO MAKE IT LOOK DECENT TO ROLL I THINK I NEED TO DRIVE IT AGAIN SO I CAN GET MOTIVATED


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 15 2006, 06:13 PM~5434825
> *YEAH STILL WORKIN ON IT RADIATOR WENT OUT BEEN A LITTLE DISCOURAGED GONNA WORK ON IT SOON AND TRY TO MAKE IT LOOK DECENT TO ROLL I THINK I NEED TO DRIVE IT AGAIN SO I CAN GET MOTIVATED
> *



when its done u gotta roll down 2 tha cue club and clown some fools with there primered ass cars


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

nice work homie. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: Damn That is Nice!


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

the paint guy says you can come get your tank or better yet ill drop it to Mark tomarrow. Sorry but I ran out of materials and the materials would cost more than i was gonna charge you to paint the tank. you can add to candy to cover up blemishes but if you just try to spot it in then it will create a halo.... thats why it not meant for everybody. 3 pieces of chrome isn't alot by the way. car looks good but you could have picked a better top material..... canvas/stay fast a little closer to the color of the car would have looked alot better.. anyway your car looks great hope you enjoy it ...


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

IF YOU CAN REDO THE EURO PANELS AND PAINT THE TANK I WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU PAINT DOES LOOK NICE I GET A LOT OF COMPLIMENTS


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

no prob see you saturday.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THANKS I GET ASKED ALOT WHAT COLOR THAT MY CAR IS


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

gm burgandy base have the code somewhere. hok brandywine candy. red mini flake. patterns are a mix of left over paint to get a gold and an orange. marble is hok lilac. lots of clear and lots of buffing


----------



## AceBoogie (Jan 28, 2006)

heres min. imma repaint it again in febuary with a heavier flake

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m5/AceBoogie031/kar1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

ARE YOU CELEBRATING YOU LOOK VERY HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## AceBoogie (Jan 28, 2006)

LMAO nahh bro that not me thats my little brother. hes only 12. he was xcited that he made it to the top i guess idk lol, juss the pose he did


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL LOOKS KEWL


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Caddy Looks good, D  I'm hoping to have my Caprice painted in time for the Super Show.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

GOOD MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CAPRICE GOT ANY PICS OF A BUILDUP :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Aug 19 2006, 12:56 PM~6001064
> *GOOD MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CAPRICE GOT ANY PICS OF A BUILDUP :biggrin:
> *


There's no build yet... I have some chips saved so I should start soon


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT FOR A CLEAN ASS LAC!


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT IM GONNA DO NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

REST IN PIECE EVILWOOD MISS YOU :tears: :angel: :wave:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

BOUT TO BE CRUSHED


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO BLUES_@May 10 2009, 04:34 PM~13845164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats shitty...


----------

